# best way to rig a live shrimp



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

like the title says.. simple question to keep the shrimp alive and also avoid losing a fish biting at it


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

*I prefer head. Have fished w plenty of guides and*

I'd say it's 60/40 heads over tails. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Go downward from the head just behind the brain into and out of the back/ body. They'll stay alive for a little while. There's no way to sure fire hook up every time. Good luck and most importantly have fun.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

In the top of the head at the base of the horn. They will live forever and you can cast them easily. Or hook them in the base segment of the tail.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's two videos:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/770214/fishing_live_bait_hooking_a_shrimp/

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Hook-a-Live-Shrimp-Under-the-Horn-109319477

I prefer under the horn.

Jim


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Everything I've seem and read and done is hook them 2 or 3 segments before the tail. This keeps them alive longer and able to move around and chance for better hit from bigger fish and fewer bait stealers.


----------

